# Nightmare Dominion 2013



## Matt Of The Dead (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey all!
Here is a video and a link to pictures for my home haunt. This years theme was called Undead Uprising which revolved around a chemical treatment plant that created and accidentally released a virus that reanimated the dead. Let me know what you think! :zombie:






Undead Uprising - a set on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Caution Bite Hazard, love it! Nicely put together and oh my, all those body bags, chilling!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

wow! Impressive detail and some intense scenes. I'd be scared walking through that! You have some great props that really made the scenes come to life. Agree withy HR, those body bags are creepy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The body bags are awesome! Nice job.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

You never missed a detail , fine work . The jeep reinforces the military presence and I liked the nod to Walking Dead , zombie head in fish tank .


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! Way to pick a central theme and stick with it throughout your haunt. Mine is always a mish/mash of genres. I can't seem to stay focused on just .... squirrel! Impressive!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, Matt!
Great job on that walk-thru. Lots of great props, imagination and layout.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matt Of The Dead (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I greatly appreciate all the kind words.


----------

